# Demande d'aide pour décrypter fichier AES



## ftdm (29 Novembre 2015)

Salut à tous,

Je possède un téléphone Android LG G3 qui permet de crypter des photos.

Suite au plantage de ma carte micro-SD, j'ai du en acheter une neuve et y copier une sauvegarde récente (je backup ma carte micro-SD tous les mois...)

J'ai bien retrouvé toutes mes données sauf que les photos cryptées ne sont plus reconnues par mon téléphone.

Savez-vous comment je pourrais éventuellement les décrypter par des lignes de commande terminal (je suis sur Mac OS).

Voici une capture d'écran des premières ligne du fichier ouvert par une application qui lit les données hexa :





Je précise que je suis bien possesseur de ces fichiers et détenteur du mot de pass !

Merci pour votre aide ;-)

Franck


----------



## secureinfo42 (22 Janvier 2016)

Yeah ! Challenge time !! 
Alors dans ton screenshot, on voie une entête de fichiers (jusqu'à ==)
Ce qui est un peu embêtant c'est que c'est pas encodé en base64 derrière (même si c'est logique pour éviter de prendre trop de place, rapport 1.75)
Il te faut donc soit le logiciel du téléphone, si t'était sosu Android, tu peux faire une machine virtuelle sous Android, y transférer tes fichiers (par ftp/ssh ou via un site web) et les déchiffrer dedans
Alors, déjà fait une copie de chacun de ces fichiers
Soit on schinte l'entête et on décode le binaire:
Chaque ligne fait :
850-865834618@lge.comç à~<
01234567890123456789012345
00000000001111111111222222
il y'a 25 octets par ligne, il y'a 13 lignes mais la dernière se finit au 20ème octet (plus très certianement un caractère NULL pour finir les entêtes
en espérant que chaque fichiers a cette même longueur d'entête tu peux
faire dans le terminal:
dd if=./mon_image_001.jpg skip=$((25*13-6+1)) bs=1 of=./mon_image_a_decoder_001.jpg
_# if = fichier d'entrée
# of = fichier à écrire
# bs = lecture octet par octet_

si tu as les macports (tu auras besoin d'XCode pour installer les macports):
port install aesutil

si tu préfères homebrew ou fink, doit y avoir l'équivalent
perso, je préfère les macports car ils ont plus de packages et sont hébergés par Apple
ensuite il faudra alors faire :
aes -d -f ./mon_image_a_decoder_001.jpg -o ./mon_image_decodee_001.jpg

et pour ouvrir l'image et vérifier qu'elle est bien déchiffrée:
open ./mon_image_decodee_001.jpg

si ça fonctionne pour une image, alors tu peux faire un script shell :
nano decrypt_all.sh

dans lequel il y aura:


_# --- DEBUT DU SCRIPT_

_# Créé le dossier où seront stockées_
_# les fichiers déchiffrés correctement_
mkdir decrypted_files 

_# Demande le mot de passe _
read -sp "Mot de passe:" pass 

_# Recherche les fichiers avec les extensions jpg,png,JPG ou PNG_
find . -name "*.jpg" -o -name "*.png" -o -name "*.JPG" -o -name "*.PNG"|while read file ; do 
_  # Pour chaque fichier, on esquive (donc) l'entête_
  dd if="$file" skip=$((25*13-6)) bs=1 of="$file.to_decode"

_  # On déchiffre avec l'outil aes_
_  # -d : decrypt_
_  # -f : fichier chiffré_
_  # -o : fichier déchiffré_
_  # -p : pour le mot de passe_
  aes -d -f "$file.to_decode" -o "$file.ok.jpeg" -p "$pass" 

_  # On vérifie que le fichier est bien de type image_
_  # et (&&) si c'est bien le cas, on la déplace dans le dossier decrypted_files/_
  file "$file.ok.jpeg" | grep -i "image data" && mv -v "$file.ok.jpeg" decrypted_files/

_# Fin de la boucle_
done 

_# --- FIN DU SCRIPT_


Pour le lancer il n'y aura qu'à :
bash decrypt_all.sh

Note: les lignes qui commencent par un # sont des commentaires
Note2: si tu as une ou deux imatges non privées je peux essayer de mon côté
Note3: j'ai rien trouvé comme outils qui mentionne LGE/Flock qui fait du chiffrement


----------



## ftdm (20 Mars 2016)

Salut secureinfo42,

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de me faire un tuto super détaillé.

Après plusieurs essais, je n'ai pas réussi à décrypter mes fichiers.

Je vais t'envoyer un MP pour que tu test de ton côté comme tu me l'as proposé.

Merci.


----------

